# Suggestions for MTL devices to replace Twisp Aero.



## Jag2018 (10/10/18)

Hi everyone. 
This is my first post so if it is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it. 

I dropped my Twisp Aero and cracked the tank. This used to be my daily vape for nearly 3 years.
I believe the Aero and its tank have been discontinued so I cannot find a replacement tank. 

Can anyone please suggest a suitable/reliable alternative that can be purchased in S.A or if someone has a tank that they would like to sell, please let me know.

Thanks.
A.J


----------



## Daniel (10/10/18)

Welcome to the forum AJ! 

Well depends if you want a rebuild able tank or one that you can drop a coil in. The Aspire Nautilus comes to mind great coil drop in tank. 
Rebuild able probaly the Galaxies RDTA great great tank and my goto MTL setup.

I think best is go to a vape shop and try some of the tanks not everyone is MTL orientated but you might find a few.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (10/10/18)

Hi Daniel.
Thanks for the response.

The Aero is my 4th Twisp device. Call it "brand blindness" but I just always bought the Twisp brand since, oh maybe 2011 or 2012 I think but I think it maybe time for a change.

I was also thinking of going to a local vape shop and trying out a few but I have no idea about brand/value/price/slash/slash/etc.
But I do know that there is some nasty stuff out there and the prices vary wildly. I was just wondering if there are any forum members that still use MTL devices i.e. devices that mimic the cigarette experience.

The Aero was convenient and easy to carry around. I will venture into RDA's and coils/decks soon.
I also have a Twisp Vega (my weekend whisky and vape...vape) and I will post in another thread if I need advice while experimenting/modifying. I have also been mixing my own e-liquids for the the last year or so.

I guess I am asking if there are any devices, that are good to be used for MTL, reliable, compact and high quality that could replace the Aero according to you guys experience and knowledge?

I am going to look into the Aspire Nautilus as well.


----------



## Daniel (10/10/18)

I might have a Twisp tank lying around you can have lemme rummage through my desk....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/10/18)

I have tried 2 MTL Tanks the skyline and the Siren 2. Both have you a tight air flow that mimic the cigarette experience with the Siren 2 being tighter and airflow is adjustable to crazy tight! The Flavour you get is excellent from both but building is much easier and straightforward on the Siren 2. In short, get yourself a Siren 2 atomizer and you’ll get an awesome MTL vaping experience!
Another small advice. Watch as many reviews as possible on YouTube

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (10/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Welcome to the forum AJ!
> 
> Well depends if you want a rebuild able tank or one that you can drop a coil in. The Aspire Nautilus comes to mind great coil drop in tank.
> Rebuild able probaly the Galaxies RDTA great great tank and my goto MTL setup.
> ...


Ok found it the Twisp Arcus... No idea but it says it's a MTL tank..

You don't sound like a 'chancer' so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt pop me a PM we can sort out shipping etc.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

Hi @Jag2018

Welcome to the forum.

@Daniel has made you a great offer there! I havent tried the Arcus but I believe it is a good MTL option from Twisp and its one of their more recent offerings. So its worth trying out.

Alternatively, perhaps go to a local vape shop - I see you are in Durban - maybe try go past Sir Vape and try a few things out. They are bound to have a few good MTL options that could replace your Aero.

All the best and enjoy the forum!

EDIT - forgot to mention - the suggestions by @Grand Guru on the Skyline MTL and the Siren2 are both great suggestions. I have the Siren 2 and it gives a super MTL vape with lots of flavour - however these are rebuildable tanks so you need to build your own coils and wick it yourself. If that's not what you're after then I'd suggest replacing the Aero with another good MTL commercial coil device - and you can try rebuildables at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> Hi everyone.
> This is my first post so if it is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it.
> 
> I dropped my Twisp Aero and cracked the tank. This used to be my daily vape for nearly 3 years.
> ...


the arcus is MTL @Daniel great stuff bro!
awesome gesture.
I would of suggested the Vega tank but the arcus is an upgrade to that ,and it works..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

@Jag2018 twisp.still have a clearance sale to end of range products to their range, check their website you might find a tank you can use as a backup

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (11/10/18)

Hi there @Jag2018 ... sorry to hear about your Aero. I have followed the posts and I think the guys have offered you some fair and balanced opinions. After all that is what this forum is about ... and free stuff, apparently!  @Daniel is a star!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/10/18)

Most welcome to the forum @Jag2018.

The advantage with Twisp is that they are local - problems get solved faster and easier, they are everywhere and always have stock - you will not run out of coils. Con is that they might be more expensive. Check out their new Arcus AIO here.

The problem with other, not local, AIO (all-in-one) devices is that they go out of fashion quickly and it becomes difficult to get hold of coil units. There is one exception to this - the Aspire Nautilus BVC coil unit (1.8 ohms for MTL). These coil units have been around for ages, are still the longest lasting of all these type of coil units and give great flavour. Thus, it might be worth your while to look at the new Aspire Spryte AIO here. Spare coils here.

All the best in your search. Do not hesitate to shout if you have any questions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/18)

You used a Twisp Aero for 3 years 
So build quality is fantastic then. 

My experience with AIO products over the years has been painful - I wish my wife would get over the pen style vape. She's probably used 6 or 7 different AIO's over the years. Random faults, random coils etc.

Also, like Andre said, they go out of fashion/ new model comes out and coils become scarce.

So we're swithching to Twisp Arcus due to their back up and QC.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Daniel said:


> Ok found it the Twisp Arcus... No idea but it says it's a MTL tank..
> 
> You don't sound like a 'chancer' so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt pop me a PM we can sort out shipping etc.



Haha! Wow! For free? Are you sure?
Thanks @Daniel I will PM you and discuss details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I have tried 2 MTL Tanks the skyline and the Siren 2. Both have you a tight air flow that mimic the cigarette experience with the Siren 2 being tighter and airflow is adjustable to crazy tight! The Flavour you get is excellent from both but building is much easier and straightforward on the Siren 2. In short, get yourself a Siren 2 atomizer and you’ll get an awesome MTL vaping experience!
> Another small advice. Watch as many reviews as possible on YouTube



And to everyone else for your responses, I am amazed at how helpful you guys have been.
I am a real nerd about my electronics (and most other things) and I cannot help but go and research all the options that you have suggested.

@Silver I will definitely stop over at Sir Vape. They are about 10min drive from me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi there @Jag2018 ... sorry to hear about your Aero. I have followed the posts and I think the guys have offered you some fair and balanced opinions. After all that is what this forum is about ... and free stuff, apparently!  @Daniel is a star!



@Mic Lazzari , hmmm... Lead Designer at Twisp, you say...
I must say that I absolutely love the look and feel of all Twisp devices, especially when you guys came out with the gun metal colour and Aero X in gun metal. I loved it so much that I actually paid Twisp Canal Walk R650 for just the Aero X battery as a spare to my silver Aero. Hahaha!

Back in January 2017, I had been considering buying a sub ohm device for about 6 months, and I stumbled into a Twisp shop in PTA I think it was, saw the charcoal grey/gun metal Vega, literally pushed the money into your cash register (R1400), and took it home with me.
I have been "twisping" since the days of the Twisp "Cigalike" drip smoking, remember those silly things? What a mess they caused. I still have it stored somewhere along with my old electronics.

I have never been one for fancy or loud designs and colours, and Twisp devices have always had a feel of understated elegance. I like that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Jag2018.
> 
> The advantage with Twisp is that they are local - problems get solved faster and easier, they are everywhere and always have stock - you will not run out of coils. Con is that they might be more expensive. Check out their new Arcus AIO
> 
> ...



@Andre I am looking at the Aspire Spryte AIO right now actually. I think you hit the proverbial head of the nail as well. I know that many people love experimenting with different devices all the time, but that's not for me. I need to find a device that is easily serviced and lasts a good while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> You used a Twisp Aero for 3 years
> So build quality is fantastic then.
> 
> My experience with AIO products over the years has been painful - I wish my wife would get over the pen style vape. She's probably used 6 or 7 different AIO's over the years. Random faults, random coils etc.
> ...



@rogue zombie The build quality on Twisp is outstanding. The tank is cracked, but the device is still going strong and if I had a spare tank, it would be still going. This is not the first time that I have dropped my Aero. It is probably about the 20th.
The reason that the tank broke this time was because of the force with which it hit my kitchen floor.

Its a long story, but in summary, I was recovering from a serious illness for which I had been taking 80mg of prednisone daily for a period of 7 months. This is an abnormally high dose of this drug and one of the side effects is tremors when one tapers off the drug.
So, about a month ago, when I tried to put my Aero into my pocket while whipping up a fantastico spaghetti aglio olio di peperoncini, I experienced a tremor and that caused my arm to jerk and I basically, unintentionally, chucked down the device with full force.

BTW, I do not see a listing for the full Arcus device on the Twisp website. There is just a listing for the tank. Has the Arcus been discontinued already @Mic Lazzari ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Resistance said:


> @Jag2018 twisp.still have a clearance sale to end of range products to their range, check their website you might find a tank you can use as a backup



You know, they had Aero tanks a couple of months ago listed on "end of range", and I said to myself that I was going to get one, just in case...but...its all sold out now and here I am. Hehe!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> @rogue zombie The build quality on Twisp is outstanding. The tank is cracked, but the device is still going strong and if I had a spare tank, it would be still going. This is not the first time that I have dropped my Aero. It is probably about the 20th.
> The reason that the tank broke this time was because of the force with which it hit my kitchen floor.
> 
> Its a long story, but in summary, I was recovering from a serious illness for which I had been taking 80mg of prednisone daily for a period of 7 months. This is an abnormally high dose of this drug and one of the side effects is tremors when one tapers off the drug.
> ...



My mistake @rogue zombie it seems that the Arcus AIO is a new device. Any ideas about when it will go on sale?


----------



## rogue zombie (11/10/18)

Jag2018 said:


> My mistake @rogue zombie it seems that the Arcus AIO is a new device. Any ideas about when it will go on sale?



As far as I know the Arcus AIO was just released. I think.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jag2018 (11/10/18)

rogue zombie said:


> As far as I know the Arcus AIO was just released. I think.



It seems, as it were, that it was recently advertised, but not released as I cannot find a way to purchase it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag2018 (12/10/18)

A little update on my progress so far. 

@rogue zombie @Resistance 
The Arcus AIO is the replacement for the Aero and it seems that Twisp is probably going to keep me as a customer for now.
The power specs are almost identical and the Arcus seems to deal with all the inconveniences of the Aero quite nicely .i.e. top filling, push in coils and variable power on the smart battery, to mention a few.
@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha HPBotha has responded on the Arcus AIO thread saying that the Twisp website will be updated soon to include the new items as well as the Arcus AIO and he will revert about which stores have them in stock to test.

@Silver @Grand Guru @Andre 
Both the Digiflavor Siren V2 and the Coppervape Skyline seem like decent quality RTA's with the Skyline SS316 being the higher quality of the two and also having the e-liquid inlet control.
Coil building is not complicated so I am still considering these 2 options as the natural progression of the vaping hobby.

The Aspire Spryte just doesn't look good on paper. The battery is very small for one, 650MaH and I have no idea about quality yet.
I will try it out though and post the results here. It looks like a downgrade from the Aero.

Thanks again guys, for your time and advice.
A.J

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/10/18)

Hi @Jag2018 another one to consider is the Rose MTL

Been using it for the past month or two with strongish tobaccoes. Lovely MTL vape. 

Got it from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee 

Very similar to the Siren V2. Good flavour. No leaks for me. And they provide some good premade coils in the package. Still using them and the vape is good. 

Vaping on it right now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jag2018 (12/10/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jag2018 another one to consider is the Rose MTL
> 
> Been using it for the past month or two with strongish tobaccoes. Lovely MTL vape.
> 
> ...



@Silver 
Thanks for making my life easier, Hahaahah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/10/18)

Hi @Jag2018 
the Arcus tank has been out for a while. The pairing with the battery as an Aio device might be a new development.
So if you can test the tank somewhere you will see it works well. That tank has also been paired with the Vega mini and people enjoyed the pairing too.
oh!, but you had an offer from @Daniel for such a tank.
go for it. and good luck bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/10/18)

Hi guys,
Sorry, took my head out of the clouds for the weekend.
Thanks for the vote of confidence Jag2018. I will write you a message in the product thread under our forum.

#Thoughts on Design

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/18)

Sorry to Hi-jack the thread @Jag2018 , @Mic Lazzari , any eta on the Twisp Website being updated? Want to purchase a couple of cues and some of the new flavour pods (Nut brittle etc.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/10/18)

Convinced myself to buy an Aspire Spryte. Really positive reviews from both reviewers and consumers all round. 

Early days yet, but after a few toots I am impressed. Crisp and clear flavour from a fruity vape (Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick). More vapour than I expected. The drip tip part is very comfortable. As is the grip in hand.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jag2018 (15/10/18)

Andre said:


> Convinced myself to buy an Aspire Spryte. Really positive reviews from both reviewers and consumers all round.
> 
> Early days yet, but after a few toots I am impressed. Crisp and clear flavour from a fruity vape (Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick). More vapour than I expected. The drip tip part is very comfortable. As is the grip in hand.



I am going to see if I can find a few videos of this device now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag2018 (15/10/18)

The Aspire Spryte is really good value for what you get, it seems.
What it will be like to live with? I am not sure and I hope you will let me know.

The Arcus AIO is a few steps above the Spryte but also....twice the price. hehehe! 
So I really should not even compare the 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Its a bit pricey but i personally use the Lost vape Orion and i love it. If you use conventional vape juice the 0.25 pods work great and 0.5 for your nic salts.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/orion-pod-system-dna-chip.t52914/


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/4-x-pod-systems.t54314/


----------



## Patrick (16/10/18)

Andre said:


> Convinced myself to buy an Aspire Spryte. Really positive reviews from both reviewers and consumers all round.
> 
> Early days yet, but after a few toots I am impressed. Crisp and clear flavour from a fruity vape (Blue Raspberry Lemonade by @Patrick). More vapour than I expected. The drip tip part is very comfortable. As is the grip in hand.



I'm glad that it pops. I've had a problem with that Blue Raspberry Lemonade. On 0,2 ohm @ about 50W it's full of flavour some days and then, on others, muted. I've never been sure whether it simply fades fast.

Also @Andre please keep us posted on how the Spryte performs as a stealth device. I vowed that my days with bought coils were long over, but I'm finding public vaping--even discretely at a distance--increasingly fraught with harassment from smokers and non-smokers alike. It seems that they have found, at long last, a mutual enemy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jag2018 (16/10/18)

Patrick said:


> I'm glad that it pops. I've had a problem with that Blue Raspberry Lemonade. On 0,2 ohm @ about 50W it's full of flavour some days and then, on others, muted. I've never been sure whether it simply fades fast.
> 
> Also @Andre please keep us posted on how the Spryte performs as a stealth device. I vowed that my days with bought coils were long over, but I'm finding public vaping--even discretely at a distance--increasingly fraught with harassment from smokers and non-smokers alike. It seems that they have found, at long last, a mutual enemy.



Honestly, when I was a smoker, I used to get annoyed with second hand smoke, including my own. 
Now that I am a vaper, I have always been a flavour chaser as well as enjoying a good throat hit. I was never one for the clouds. Hehehe!

The RDA and squonker vapers blow massive clouds, and at night with lights behind it, it looks quite awesome and I can see how people would just assume that it stinks like cigarette smoke and have a problem with it.

Or maybe they're just jealous of your smoke screens. Hahahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jag2018 (16/10/18)

Patrick said:


> I'm glad that it pops. I've had a problem with that Blue Raspberry Lemonade. On 0,2 ohm @ about 50W it's full of flavour some days and then, on others, muted. I've never been sure whether it simply fades fast.
> 
> Also @Andre please keep us posted on how the Spryte performs as a stealth device. I vowed that my days with bought coils were long over, but I'm finding public vaping--even discretely at a distance--increasingly fraught with harassment from smokers and non-smokers alike. It seems that they have found, at long last, a mutual enemy.



I think that it may be worth a mention that the discussion about my search for a Twisp Aero replacement continues here as well:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-arcus-aio-product-overview.t53982/#post-725218

The Arcus AIO is a beautifully designed and high quality device but cannot be compared to the Spryte due to price range, battery, etc.

All the best.
A.J

Reactions: Like 2


----------

